# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Proroga Bilanci Di Previsione

## chiara

Vi informo che il termine per l'approvazione per i bilanci di previsione 2007 per gli enti locali sarà prorogato al 30 APRILE 2007. La richiesta arriva da una risoluzione della V Commissione bilancio della Camera dei Deputati, approvata ieri 15 marzo.

----------

